# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Singularity University, NASA Research Park, Moffett Field, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - su.org
singularityu.org

youtube.com/singularityu

vimeo.com/singularityu

facebook.com/singularityu

twitter.com/singularityu

linkedin.com/company/singularity-university

instagram.com/singularityu

Singularity University on Wikipedia




> Specialties:
> 
> Artificial Intelligence & Robotics, Biotechnology, Nanotechnology & Digital Fabrication, Networks & Computing Systems, Medicine & Neuroscience, Design, Entrepreneurship, Finance & Economics, Future Studies & Forecasting, Policy, Law & Ethics, Humanitarian Challenges


Co-founder and CEO - Rob Nail

Founding Executive Director - Salim Ismail

Co-founder - Peter H. Diamandis 

Co-founder - Ray Kurzweil

Projects:

SU Ventures, global community of startups using exponential technologies to solve global challenges

----------


## Airicist

What is SU labs? 

Published on Feb 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

What is Singularity University?

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> About Singularity University:
> Singularity University is a benefit corporation headquartered at NASA’s research campus in Silicon Valley. We provide educational programs, innovative partnerships and a startup accelerator to help individuals, businesses, institutions, investors, NGOs and governments understand cutting-edge technologies, and how to utilize these technologies to positively impact billions of people.

----------

